# reach and sizing for bigger riders



## camhoward (11 mo ago)

Looking to get a new bike, enduro focussed (upgrade from my current Stumpjumper 29er 2019 XL) but I'm a bit confused as to what size/reach to go for. Looking at Nukeproof mega, Giant Reign, Vitus sommet, bikes in the 160-170mm travel front+back range. 

I'm 6'3, 105kg, arm span also exactly 6'3. Unsure whether to go for a large or XL in most of these bikes as reach looks massive on some of them. Current bike feels ok stood up, reach is 470mm, actually climbs a bit **** due to the slack seat angle.

Wondering if I'd be good on a Large Giant Reign 2021, 488mm reach, or if this will be too small. Opinions?


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

camhoward said:


> Looking to get a new bike, enduro focussed (upgrade from my current Stumpjumper 29er 2019 XL) but I'm a bit confused as to what size/reach to go for. Looking at Nukeproof mega, Giant Reign, Vitus sommet, bikes in the 160-170mm travel front+back range.
> 
> I'm 6'3, 105kg, arm span also exactly 6'3. Unsure whether to go for a large or XL in most of these bikes as reach looks massive on some of them. Current bike feels ok stood up, reach is 470mm, actually climbs a bit **** due to the slack seat angle.
> 
> Wondering if I'd be good on a Large Giant Reign 2021, 488mm reach, or if this will be too small. Opinions?


You're an XL, every time. Don't let the numbers on the geometry chart fool you. 

I'm 6'3" too. All of my modern bikes have 510mm ish Reach, and I could go longer. 

As you correctly pointed out, STA makes a difference on a FS bike. Modern Reach numbers require Modern STA numbers. Package deal. (there's obviously way more to it than that.)


----------



## camhoward (11 mo ago)

What bikes are you on?

Been offered a very good deal on a Giant Reign 1 2021, its a large - 488mm reach, 77 degree seat angle. Other bike is a 2021 Vitus sommet CRS XL, 500mm reach 78 degree seat angle. Minimal difference in Geometry it seems?

Giant is so much higher spec - I'm considering going for it as there's not much in it size wise.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Closest comparison is my Kona Process 134. KONA BIKES | MTB | PROCESS | Process 134 DL 29

The geo of that frame is the same as mine, but I built mine from the frame up with components I wanted. 

I don't care how good the deal is. The wrong size is the wrong size... a smokin' price on the wrong bike is not a good deal.


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm 6' and 490 reach +/- a few mm is great for me.
I can comfortably ride a bit shorter reach when standing, but for seated pedaling with modern geo shorter reach bikes often feel way to cramped(the ett gets pretty pinchy)
if stack height is low and you end up adding lots of spacers, then fit can get funky.
at your height, 470 reach sounds short.
also pay attention to chainstay length... bit longer chainstays can be great for tall riders on longer reach bikes.


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

6'4" 183lbs and 38" inseam... lmao
I have a XXL Tallboy which fits fukkin awesome and the most comfortable I've ever been on a bike! 656mm stack and 515mm reach 
My other bike is a XL Evil Calling which is too small for me honestly... 627mm stack and 474mm reach. It's agile and damn fun to ride though.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

I'm 6'5" and ride an XXL Megatower and Tallboy. I've actually considered moving from the XXL Tallboy to a shorter frame. It's feels a bit cumbersome for the type of riding I use it for.

If you're comfortable on 470mm then 488 doesn't sound like it will feel too small. Only concern would be making sure the effective top tube works for you. Ideally you would try enough bikes in the category to get an idea of what geo works (easier said than done these days). 

It really depends on preference and terrain.


----------



## 1track-mind (Feb 14, 2018)

Just another example here since you are looking at the Sommet, and I ride an Escarpe, and they are similar. I'm just shy of 6'3", with 35" inseam and 75" wingspan. I ride the XL Vitus escarpe (2021) and it fits me very well.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

At your height, there are almost no size L bikes you should be considering. You’re an XL.


----------



## Silent Drone (Jun 7, 2013)

I’m 6’ 4” with a 32” inseam, 185 lbs. Long torso; short legs. I’m comfortable on my size XL Ripmo V2 that has 500mm reach, which I find to be just a hair short so I run it with a 65mm stem. 

In my opinion any size L is going to be too small for you. Maybe consider whether as a tall guy you’ve gotten comfortable on bikes that are too small for you. They’re still too small, if you build up some miles and muscle memory on the longer bikes you may warm up to them. That’s what has happened with me. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

Silent Drone said:


> I’m 6’ 4” with a 32” inseam, 185 lbs. Long torso; short legs. I’m comfortable on my size XL Ripmo V2 that has 500mm reach, which I find to be just a hair short so I run it with a 65mm stem.



This is why I just sold my Ripmo frame. I’m 3/4” taller but same inseam and could never get comfortable on it. Traded it for an XXL Sentinel. Much better fit.

As someone said, reach isn’t always indicative of fit. On paper, my Ripmo and HD5 both have same reach, but fit completely differently. I fit great on the HD. Also should look at ETT. 

But ya, I also say XL across the board for OP.


----------



## Thorjensen (Jun 4, 2013)

If you are from the UK why not give Dan at Bird Cycleworks a call and mabey they could put together an enduro Bird AM9 for you.

I'm 6'2 run a size large AM9 frame with 500reach. The XL frame have 522mm.

Ohhh and BTW they are SUPERB bikes, very balanced, good climbers and fun bombers. You should try on out.


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

First of all, it’s the combination of stack and reach together that matters. with modern head angles, every 10mm more stack equals about 4mm more reach once you set the bars to the same height.

As for @camhoward , 6’3”, you definitely need to be looking at reaches over ~500mm, for normal trail riding (XC-trail-Enduro bikes).


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (Apr 18, 2008)

Reach numbers are not everything! A lot of those “modern” long reach but super slack bikes, come with REALLY low stack numbers in the bigger sizes - which suck to downsize. Once you spacer the stem up to the height you need to even put pressure on the front wheel, you could easily loose 10-15mm Reach


----------



## JoeMountain (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm 6' 2" with a 32" inseam and can go L or XL. I would only go with XL if I were you.


----------

